# +++((( آه يــارب تعبت وأنا فى حاجة شديدة إليك )))+++



## Maria Teparthenos (26 يناير 2009)

*تعبت يارب من مضايقى نفسي وأنا فى حاجة شديدة إليك*​ 
*نعم يا ابن الله يسوع المسيح أنا محتاج إليك جداً فى هذه الايام التى ضعف فيها نظرى....*
*فأحياناً أنظر السراب على أنه حقيقة ويشغل نفسى !!*
*لذا ارجو منك أن تفتح بصيرتى لكى أنظر الحق والنور فقط*
*أما الظلمة والموت والسراب فبنورك أستطيع أن أميزهم .*​ 

*سمعى من كثرة الخطية المحيطة بي ومن عدم أمانتى يسمع أصوات العالم وأحياناً تنشد أذنى بعيدآ عن صوتك*​ 

*ويا خيبة أملى أفيق على فراغ ينادى فراغ فى نفسى*​ 

*ولا أجد اللذة فى هذه الاصوات الكاذبة !! *
*لذا ارجو منك يا الله أن تنقى سمعى وأعطنى نعمة منك لكى أميز صوتك أنت فقط وليس سواك*
*وبالتالى لا أفتح أذنى أو قلبى الا لصوتك فقط.*​ 

*كثرت همومى فى نفسى حتى طار منى النوم فتذكرت أيام الفرح والسهر معك الى الصباح فحزنت نفسى وصرخت إليك*
*يارب اجعل حبك يسكن قلبى بغنى*
*حتى يطير النوم من عينى بسبب التلذذ بحبك .*​ 

*آه يارب خطواتى بطيئة جداً نحوك سريعة جداً نحو العالم وشروره !!*​ 

*فأرجوك قوم خطواتى لتسير بثبات نحوك ونحو الحياة الابدية .*​ 

*حزنت نفسى كثير جدآ من أهمال الجميع لي حتى أعز أصدقائى وأحبائى*
*كن أنت يارب صديقى الشخصى*
*وأنت لا يمكن أن تترك صاحبك فثبتنى فى صداقتك الى الابد.*​ 


*آه آه يارب من سخرية الكثيرين*
*ومن سخرية الشيطان واستهتاره بي !!*​ 


*طبعاً لأنى فى شدة الضعف يستهتر بى ويسخر منى الشيطان.*
*انظر الي واسرع يارب لمعونتى ,*
*فأنا الضعيف البائس*
*ومن أجلى هزمت الشيطان وكل جنوده لحسابى*
*فإعطنى القوة والسلطان لتمكنى من الانتصار عليه*
*يا من سخر منك الخطاة من أجلي أنا الشقى المتدنس*
*عندما ارفع نظرى إليك وأجد الجميع يسخرون منك وقت الصليب*
*ويستهزئون بك*​ 

*تهون جداً علي نفسى وامسك فيك.*
*الحياة تضيق من حولي وأشعر كثيرآ جدآ بالاحباط من كثرة الاخفاق حتى في مجالات الحياة العملية*​ 

*وكثيرآ جدآ ما أشعر بأنى عديم القيمة والفائدة !!!*
*لكن ينطق فى قلبي روحك بأنك تريدنى وتريد أن تتكلم بي وتريد أن تتمجد في ضعفي ..!!*​ 


*ولهذا أترك لك يارب نفسى وكل حياتى لكى تعمل فيها ما تريد لم أعد أسألك مرة أخرى يارب ماذا تفعل بي بل كل ما تفعله*​ 


*أسير خلفه وأقبله بدون أى كلمة فقط أقول*
*لتكن مشيئتك يارب فى كل حين.*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (26 يناير 2009)

*صلاة جميلة جدا 
امين استجب يا سيدي الرب 
امين كيرياليسون​*


----------



## grges monir (26 يناير 2009)

*إن الضيقة سميت ضيقة لأن القلب ضاق عن أن يحتملها .*
*v** ضع الله بينك وبين الضيقة فتختفى الضيقة ويبقى الله المحب* 
*صلاة جميلة وعميقة ستارى *


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (26 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *صلاة جميلة جدا​*
> *امين استجب يا سيدي الرب *
> 
> *امين كيرياليسون*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (26 يناير 2009)

grges monir قال:


> *إن الضيقة سميت ضيقة لأن القلب ضاق عن أن يحتملها .*
> *v** ضع الله بينك وبين الضيقة فتختفى الضيقة ويبقى الله المحب*
> *صلاة جميلة وعميقة ستارى *


----------



## سامح فوكيه نجيب (27 يناير 2009)

*من مزامير تراتيل داود النبى (المزمور 25) : إليك يارب رفعت نفسى.إلهى عليك توكلت .فلاتخزنى إلى الابد. ولا تشمت بى أعدائى لان جميع الذين ينتظرونك لا يخزون. ليخز الذين يصنعون الاثم باطلاً أظهر لى يارب طرقك. وعلمنى سبلك. أهدنى إلى عدلك وعلمنى . لانك انت هو الله مخلصى. وأياك أنتظرت النهار كله. أذكر يارب ر أفتك ومراحمك، لانها ثابتة منذ الازل. خطايا شبابى وجهالاتى لاتذكر كرحمتك أذكرنى من اجل صلاحك يارب*


----------



## المحارب الجريح (27 يناير 2009)

*لتكن مشيئتك يا رب في كل وقت وحين

مرسي صلاة جميله 

يسوع يباركك ​*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (28 يناير 2009)

سامح فوكيه نجيب قال:


> *من مزامير تراتيل داود النبى (المزمور 25) : إليك يارب رفعت نفسى.إلهى عليك توكلت .فلاتخزنى إلى الابد. ولا تشمت بى أعدائى لان جميع الذين ينتظرونك لا يخزون. ليخز الذين يصنعون الاثم باطلاً أظهر لى يارب طرقك. وعلمنى سبلك. أهدنى إلى عدلك وعلمنى . لانك انت هو الله مخلصى. وأياك أنتظرت النهار كله. أذكر يارب ر أفتك ومراحمك، لانها ثابتة منذ الازل. خطايا شبابى وجهالاتى لاتذكر كرحمتك أذكرنى من اجل صلاحك يارب*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (28 يناير 2009)

المحارب الجريح قال:


> *لتكن مشيئتك يا رب في كل وقت وحين​*
> 
> *مرسي صلاة جميله *
> 
> ...


----------



## kalimooo (28 يناير 2009)

صلاة جميله ماريان

شكرااااااااا علىالصلاة

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

سلام المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 يناير 2009)

اميــــــــــــــن 

صلاه جميله اوووى يا ماريان 

ميرررررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (2 فبراير 2009)

صلاة روعة بجد
مرسي​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (3 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> صلاة جميله ماريان
> 
> شكرااااااااا علىالصلاة
> 
> ...


 

​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (3 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــــــــــــن
> 
> 
> صلاه جميله اوووى يا ماريان
> ...






​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (3 فبراير 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> صلاة روعة بجد
> 
> 
> مرسي​






​


----------



## vlad100001 (3 فبراير 2009)

_*شكرا كتير صلاة جميلة ورائعة ربنا يعوضك*_​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (6 فبراير 2009)

vlad100001 قال:


> _*شكرا كتير صلاة جميلة ورائعة ربنا يعوضك*_​






​


----------



## just member (7 فبراير 2009)

*amen raby easoo3*
*thanx bgod salah goela ea 3ameka*
**
*god with you*​


----------



## gorg_star (7 فبراير 2009)

صلاة جميلة شكرا ليكى ربنا يباركك


----------



## youhnna (7 فبراير 2009)

اميين  صلاه جميله جدا  بنت بابا كيرلس  ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (9 فبراير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *amen raby easoo3*
> 
> *thanx bgod salah goela ea 3ameka*
> **
> ...


_*thanks*_
_*God bless you*_​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (9 فبراير 2009)

gorg_star قال:


> صلاة جميلة شكرا ليكى ربنا يباركك


*ميرسي على مرورك 
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (9 فبراير 2009)

youhnna قال:


> اميين صلاه جميله جدا بنت بابا كيرلس ربنا يبارك حياتك


*ميرسي على مرورك 
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## علي مزيكا (11 فبراير 2009)

امــــــــــــين صلاة حلو كثير الرب يباركك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (15 فبراير 2009)

علي مزيكا قال:


> امــــــــــــين صلاة حلو كثير الرب يباركك


 *ميرسي على مرورك 
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2009)

*صلاه جميله ومعزيه
ميرسى وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (21 فبراير 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *صلاه جميله ومعزيه*
> *ميرسى وربنا يباركك*


* ميرسي لحضرتك تاسونى دونا على مرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك الكبيرة*​


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2009)

صلاة رائعة ، ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (4 مايو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> صلاة رائعة ، ربنا يبارك حياتك


*ميرسي على مرورك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## happy angel (30 مايو 2009)

*ومن أجلى هزمت الشيطان وكل جنوده لحسابى
فإعطنى القوة والسلطان لتمكنى من الانتصار عليه
يا من سخر منك الخطاة من أجلي أنا الشقى المتدنس
عندما ارفع نظرى إليك وأجد الجميع يسخرون منك وقت الصليب
ويستهزئون بك*​
*صلاة راااائعه جداااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (4 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ومن أجلى هزمت الشيطان وكل جنوده لحسابى*
> 
> *فإعطنى القوة والسلطان لتمكنى من الانتصار عليه*
> *يا من سخر منك الخطاة من أجلي أنا الشقى المتدنس*
> ...


----------

